# Most recent rescue: Cockatoo



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

There was a huge uprising of people on craigslist calling out to help this poor bird someone was trying to sell.
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pet/1586780820.html
The living conditions of this bird are horrible. No perches no toys, piles of droppings building up. Missing feathers on her neck...So I have decided to kick down and purchase this bird to get her out of this horrible situation. The thing is, I can not keep her. I am in contact with other people outraged by the care of this girl and they are donating a TON of bird toys, food, everything they can. All we need is a good home. She will most likely need urgent vet care and that is the only deal for taking this bird. No selling fee. Not purchasing all the toys and food. Just a loving home and vet care. The man says she is very friendly but I can't make any promises untill I get the bird in my care. 
Please feel free to contact me with any donations or a loving home. 
(818) 620-6061


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I rescued one from street people about 10 years ago. They are amazing birds ... very needy ...quite a hand full. They are very intelligent and need to be kept busy.They demand attention and when they don't receive it can be destructive and loud. For me, I had no idea what I was taking on.
I'm wondering if this bird would be a good candidate for the Gabriel Foundation.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

What is the Gabriel Foundation?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't help you, I'm way over on the east coast. But I want to say a BIG THANK YOU, for helping this bird out. Looking at the pictures made me upset and so relieved that you came to this birds rescue. I don't understand how people can do this to that bird. What a beautiful bird. I hope you find a great home and would love to hear an update and pictures when you do get it in your care and a new home. Great job on stepping up and doing the right thing. min


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

GimpieLover said:


> What is the Gabriel Foundation?



http://www.thegabrielfoundation.org/


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's another option...John D originally brought this one to my attention.

Best Friends Animal Sanctuary
Utah
435-644-2001, ext4460
http://www.bestfriends.org/atthesanctuary/animals/wild.cfm


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

There is an organization in Calif that takes unwanted birds and uses them as therapy for deaf kids. I'll have to search the web to see if I can find it. They seem to patrol the Craig's List of at least Sacramento, they offered a home to a bird I had. I'll see if I can find a link...


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry, I can't find it. Perhaps MickaBoo knows of it. And I don't know anything about it personally, but they say that they take problem birds, and the kids work with them daily.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Gimpie,

I really admire you for wanting to get this bird out of the situation it is in. Cockatoo's are, indeed, a handful and are not birds for just anyone. I have a Mobrella (hybrid Umbrella/Mollucan), and he is an extreme challenge and has been since day one. I love him to bits, but as Charis posted, Cockatoos are very needy birds. Best of luck to you in finding the right place for this one. Please do keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

GimpieLover said:


> There was a huge uprising of people on craigslist calling out to help this poor bird someone was trying to sell.
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pet/1586780820.html
> The living conditions of this bird are horrible. No perches no toys, piles of droppings building up. Missing feathers on her neck...So I have decided to kick down and purchase this bird to get her out of this horrible situation. The thing is, I can not keep her. I am in contact with other people outraged by the care of this girl and they are donating a TON of bird toys, food, everything they can. All we need is a good home. She will most likely need urgent vet care and that is the only deal for taking this bird. No selling fee. Not purchasing all the toys and food. Just a loving home and vet care. The man says she is very friendly but I can't make any promises untill I get the bird in my care.
> Please feel free to contact me with any donations or a loving home.
> (818) 620-6061


I admire what you are doing for this poor girl! And hope you find an appropriate place or home for her.
As everyone has stated, they are a handful (sometimes), but in the right hands they can give you a lifetime of love.
I adopted a 4 month old Mollucan Cockatoo that was a polyoma virus survivor. "Lexi" is 15 years old now, and the love of my life


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Well getting this bird had proven very difficult. The "owner" has gotten scared on craigslist and stopped responding to everyone. He thought he was being sneaky and took down his original post with actual pictures of his bird and put up this new one. 
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pet/1590975633.html
...Which happens to be a picture of a very cute youtube video...Its the same phone number from the other post so it wasn't very hard to figure out. I had a friend call today (since he already has my phone number) and we are going to try to get the bird again tomorrow. His price has come down so that is good news for me. I believe that he has gotten scared about animal control being called on him so hes just trying to get the bird sold asap....
I have a bad feeling that this bird might be stolen. If anyone hears of a missing cockatoo please send them this way. This man seems to know absoultely nothing about birds and I don't believe his story of him having it for a year. This bird would not survive a year in these conditions. One of the women I have been talking to threw out out all of this has found someone who is going to pay to ship the bird out to an avian sanctuary in Oregon if we can't find another home for the bird by this weekend. 
Please all. keep your fingers crossed that we get this bird away from this guy.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I just tried the link and it has been removed. So hopefully that means that you have or going to have the bird. Please keep us posted. If he was on the level he wouldn't be scared. min


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes the bird was bought, and is now in a loving home. Sorry I do not have pictures. just wanted to let everyone know the bird is safe.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's good news.


----------

